# '93 Maxima with dead injector !



## tclark (May 1, 2007)

Guys, I have a '93 SE Maxima with the VE engine. I think an injector died, had the same problem a few years ago and took it to the local dealer and it cost around $2000 for 1. I plan on doing it myself this time. How hard it is ? Should I replace all of them? What injectors do I need and best place it buy them? Car has 208,000 miles. Any help would be great. Thanx!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

$2000 is ridiculous, do you know which one it is? If it can make the trip bring it down to me and I'll take care of it for you.


----------

